# A few flies



## orionmystery (Apr 20, 2012)

Just a few flies..

Asian papaya fruit fly on my finger



Asian papaya fruit fly...IMG_0392 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Not sure what fly



What fly?...IMG_0833 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Male deer fly...still looking for a female with beautiful eyes



Deer fly Chrysops sp..IMG_7304 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Signal fly?



Signal fly??..IMG_2276 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Tephritidae: Sphaeniscus sp. 



Sphaeniscus sp. fly...IMG_6998 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Blue bottle fly?



Blue bottle fly..IMG_3278b copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## groan (Apr 20, 2012)

Great flys!
All of them!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 20, 2012)

Great work per usual, Kurt. I enjoyed viewing them.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 20, 2012)

You're good. Very good


----------



## bullitt411 (Apr 20, 2012)

Kurt, great series.....the lighting on all these are fantastic.


----------



## jriepe (Apr 21, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> You're good. Very good




Even beyond very good.  Another great series Kurt and I like the eyes of the signal fly.

Jerry


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Very nice, Kurt! I always love seeing your work on here! refreshing!

 I get accused sometimes of favoring macro shots in general! I think it is more that I prefer photos that are well and properly lit, not overprocessed junk, have definite subjects that are sharp and in-focus... that were shot by someone that cared enought to put some thought into the shot! 

Unlike many here that seem to think the proper way to shoot is in the highest FPS mode their camera will do, and just HOPE to get a few good ones (due to sheer luck) out of Hundreds (if not thousands) of shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 29, 2012)

groan said:


> Great flys!
> All of them!


 


TheFantasticG said:


> Great work per usual, Kurt. I enjoyed viewing them.


 


Rotanimod said:


> You're good. Very good


 


bullitt411 said:


> Kurt, great series.....the lighting on all these are fantastic.


 


jriepe said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > You're good. Very good
> ...


 


cgipson1 said:


> Very nice, Kurt! I always love seeing your work on here! refreshing!
> 
> I get accused sometimes of favoring macro shots in general! I think it is more that I prefer photos that are well and properly lit, not overprocessed junk, have definite subjects that are sharp and in-focus... that were shot by someone that cared enought to put some thought into the shot!
> 
> Unlike many here that seem to think the proper way to shoot is in the highest FPS mode their camera will do, and just HOPE to get a few good ones (due to sheer luck) out of Hundreds (if not thousands) of shots!



Thanks for the kind words, Charlie, Jerry, TheFantasticG, groan, Rotanimod, bullitt411. Much appreciated


----------

